

No, I'm not going to download your bullshit app (2013) - anonbanker
https://tommorris.org/posts/8070

======
rmason
Perhaps there ought to be a universal news client that ships with IOS and
Android. Right now it's a land grab with every one trying to get a place on
your phone's home screen and he's right the apps are universally horrible.

------
spacey
Has been here before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5162841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5162841)

